# Error al hacer "emerge --sync" con los mirrors de OVH

## simonbcn

Hola,

Tengo un servidor dedicado alquilado en OVH con Gentoo instalado.

El caso es que para rsync uso los mirrors que tiene la propia OVH hospedados en dos de sus servidores: "Ovh Hosting Provider - rsync2.fr.gentoo.org (rsync)*" y "Ovh Hosting Provider - rsync3.fr.gentoo.org (rsync)".

Hasta ayer funcionaban bien pero desde ayer recibo estos errores:

```
# emerge --sync

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://91.121.124.139/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 1 with rsync://[2001:41d0:1:7b8b::1]/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 2001:41d0:1:7b8b::1 (2001:41d0:1:7b8b::1): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync2.fr.gentoo.org

 * emerge --sync failed
```

```
# emerge --sync

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://91.121.125.139/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync3.fr.gentoo.org

 * emerge --sync failed
```

De momento, lo he solucionado cambiando al servidor rsync general de Francia: "Any available mirror - rsync.fr.gentoo.org (rsync)*", pero eso simplemente hace que sincronice desde otros servidores ajenos a OVH. Por cuestiones de tráfico (los servidores OVH tienen un tope de tráfico cada mes) y velocidad preferiría volver a usar los de OVH.

Así que me gustaría descartar que no sea un problema de acceso desde mi servidor a estos mirrors porque no parece que nadie más se queje de ello (he buscado en Google y no encuentro nada relacionado, a excepción de mi mensaje en los foros de OVH a los cuales nadie responde).

Agradecería si cualquiera de vosotros (ya sea desde un servidor OVH u otra localización) pudiese probar a hacer "emerge --sync" con cualquiera de estos mirrors de OVH: rsync://rsync2.fr.gentoo.org o rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org y pusieseis los resultados aquí.

Gracias.

----------

## agdg

Prueba a conectarte mediante telnet, a ver que te responde. Si no te funciona, comprueba tus reglas iptables

```
agd@agd-desktop ~ $ telnet rsync2.fr.gentoo.org 873

Trying 91.121.124.139...

Connected to rsync2.fr.gentoo.org.

Escape character is '^]'.

```

----------

## simonbcn

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Prueba a conectarte mediante telnet, a ver que te responde. Si no te funciona, comprueba tus reglas iptables
> 
> ```
> agd@agd-desktop ~ $ telnet rsync2.fr.gentoo.org 873
> 
> ...

 

Creo que difícilmente será problema de mi firewall si conecta a otros servidores rsync, no?

Por otro lado, si relees mis mensajes, he probado también con el firewall desactivado y sigue fallando.

De todas formas, probaré.

Un saludo.

----------

## agdg

Acabo de probar a sincronizar, y a pesar de que el servidor responde y es accesible, el servicio de rsync actualmente no funciona: 

```
agd-desktop ~ # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync2.fr.gentoo.org...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync2.fr.gentoo.org

agd-desktop ~ # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync3.fr.gentoo.org
```

Tendrás que usar otro servidor rsync.

----------

## simonbcn

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Tendrás que usar otro servidor rsync.

 

¿Desde donde has probado el "emerge --sync"? ¿Desde un servidor OVH u otra opción? 

Gracias. Un saludo.

----------

## agdg

Desde mi pc de escritorio.

```
agd-desktop ~ # tracepath rsync2.fr.gentoo.org

 1:  agd-desktop.home-net                                  0.054ms pmtu 1500

 1:  10.208.0.1                                           12.855ms 

 1:  10.208.0.1                                           13.130ms 

 2:  10.209.68.3                                          26.399ms 

 3:  mad-b2-link.telia.net                                41.384ms asymm  9 

 4:  mad-1-6k.es.eu                                       79.462ms asymm 14 

 5:  mad-5-6k.es.eu                                       38.657ms asymm 13 

 6:  gsw-g1-a9.fr.eu                                      40.539ms asymm 11 

 7:  rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu                                      56.381ms asymm 13 

 8:  rbx-1-6k.fr.eu                                       46.141ms asymm 13 

 9:  rbx-18-m1.fr.eu                                      41.077ms asymm 15 

10:  mir1.ovh.net                                         45.548ms reached

     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 10 back 50 

```

----------

